# [RISOLTO] sto cercando di installare ma...USE?

## ugaciaka

Sto provando a installare per la prima volta in vita mia gentoo, lo sto facendo via cd (NON liveCD).

Ho alcuni problemi:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6

beh io sinceramente non so cosa siano i profili ma USE non c'è su /etc/make.conf, devo metterla io tirando a indovinare cosa mi servirà?Last edited by ugaciaka on Fri Jul 04, 2008 3:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ugaciaka wrote:*   

> beh io sinceramente non so cosa siano i profili ma USE non c'è su /etc/make.conf, devo metterla io tirando a indovinare cosa mi servirà?

 

Nella guida che stai utilizzando spiegano cosa sono le USE http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

 *Quote:*   

> L'idea dietro le flag USE
> 
> Durante l'installazione di Gentoo (o di altre distribuzioni o comunque di altri sistemi operativi), sono possibili diverse scelte a seconda dell'ambiente di lavoro. Le impostazioni per un server differiscono da quelle per una workstation, così come una stazione per giocare differisce da una per il rendering 3D.
> 
> Questo non è vero soltanto per la scelta dei pacchetti da installare, ma anche per le caratteristiche che un certo pacchetto dovrebbe supportare. Ad esempio, se l'uso delle OpenGL non è richiesto, perchè installarle ed abilitarne il supporto nei pacchetti che ne farebbero uso? Per lo stesso motivo, se non si vuole usare KDE, perchè preoccuparsi di compilare i pacchetti col supporto per KDE se questi pacchetti funzionano tranquillamente senza?
> ...

 

----------

## ugaciaka

 *Quote:*   

> Le impostazioni predefinite di USE sono conservate nel file make.defaults del proprio profilo. I file make.defaults si trovano nella directory a cui punta il collegamento /etc/make.profile e in tutte le directory a pari livello. L'impostazione USE che viene utilizzata in modo predefinito è la somma di tutte le USE in tutti i file make.defaults. Ciò che viene specificato in /etc/make.conf è considerato rispetto alle impostazioni predefinite. Se si aggiunge qualcosa alle impostazioni di USE, lo si aggiunge anche all'elenco predefinito. Se si rimuove qualcosa dalle impostazioni di USE (mettendo un trattino davanti), lo si rimuove anche dall'elenco predefinito (se era nell'elenco). Non si deve cambiare mai nessuna opzione nella directory /etc/make.profile; in quanto essa viene sovrascritta quando si aggiorna Portage. 

 

il problema è...che dove diavolo sono quelle predefinite? Nel senso che devo per forza specificarne io o usare quelle di default (che non ho trovato)? perché sinceramente...non ne ho la più pallida idea di cosa mettere

----------

## k01

ti consiglio di installarti ufed

```
emerge ufed
```

in questo modo cambi le use flags più facilmente ed hai anche una breve descrizione di cosa fanno

----------

## ugaciaka

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> ti consiglio di installarti ufed
> 
> ```
> emerge ufed
> ```
> ...

 

ok, quando lo installo? durante l'installazione del sistema? dopo? per l'installazione di gentoo posso fare a finta di non aver letto USE e andare avanti senza toccare niente?

----------

## k01

per l'installazione base puoi anche farne a meno, ma se incominci a installare un ambiente desktop in quel caso iniziano a far comodo  :Smile: 

ufed lo puoi installare fin da subito o quando più ti serve

----------

## ugaciaka

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> per l'installazione base puoi anche farne a meno, ma se incominci a installare un ambiente desktop in quel caso iniziano a far comodo 
> 
> ufed lo puoi installare fin da subito o quando più ti serve

 

mmm...il problema sarà scegliere cosa mettere e cosa no...io di solito installo un bordello di roba...ma se manca qualche opzione non ho capito la compilazione come si comporta, tipo non metto USE="bla bla bla dvd", i dvd con k3b potrebbero nn funzionare?

----------

## djinnZ

```
USE="-*" emerge ufed
```

 se non hai ancora compilato tutto il sistema altrimenti prova profuse.

Ci sono molte discussioni in relazione alle use flag ed al profilo da selezionare (2007 desktop mi pare la scelta più indicata) cerca sul forum. Ti avverto solo che doc e gtk abilitate globalmente prima che sia stato completato il primo emerge world e l'installazione (eventuale) di gnome portano guai.

----------

## ckx3009

 *ugaciaka wrote:*   

>  *The Extremer wrote:*   per l'installazione base puoi anche farne a meno, ma se incominci a installare un ambiente desktop in quel caso iniziano a far comodo 
> 
> ufed lo puoi installare fin da subito o quando più ti serve 
> 
> mmm...il problema sarà scegliere cosa mettere e cosa no...io di solito installo un bordello di roba...ma se manca qualche opzione non ho capito la compilazione come si comporta, tipo non metto USE="bla bla bla dvd", i dvd con k3b potrebbero nn funzionare?

 

ci sono le use-flag "globali" del make.conf che vanno a dire a tutti i pacchetti che possiedono quella specifica use-flag, di usarla.

oppure ci sono quelle "personali" del pacchetto che puoi abilitare o disabilitare nel /etc/portage/package.use inserendo il nome del pacchetto e la use flag che vuoi 

```
sys-apps/portage build
```

questo se vuoi portage con la use "build" attiva

```
sys-apps/portage -build 
```

questo se la vuoi non attiva

credo sia tutto ^^

----------

## ugaciaka

mmm...ammetto che per il momento non ci sto capendo assolutamente nulla, quando riuscirò ad avere un sistema installato, anche solo il terminale, ritorno...

----------

## ugaciaka

ok, ci sono: ho installato il sistema minimale senza preoccuparmi di USE...

----------

